# مكتبة مجانية لمعظم الكودات والاستاندرز العالمية والامريكية ميكانيكا كهرباء صحى حريق معمارى



## ahmedmigi (16 مارس 2014)

مكتبة مجانية على الانترنت PDF تحوى احدث اصدارات الجهات الدولية المعتمدة للقياس والكود(ميكانيكا, كهرباء, حريق, صحى, معمارى)
ASHRAE, NFPA, ASTM, ANSI, ASME, IBC, IMC
Also including: 
International Building code
International Mechanical code
Energy Conservation code
Electrical Safety code


https://law.resource.org/pub/us/code/ibr/


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (16 مارس 2014)

مكتبة قيمة شكراً جزيلا


----------



## thaeribrahem (17 مارس 2014)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## علاء عسكر (17 مارس 2014)

رااااااائعه جزيت خيرا


----------



## ramyacademy (17 مارس 2014)

thanks


----------



## ahmedmigi (18 فبراير 2015)

مكتبة مجانية لمعظم الكودات والاستاندرز العالمية والامريكية ميكانيكا كهرباء صحى حريق معمارىمكتبة مجانية على الانترنت PDF تحوى احدث اصدارات الجهات الدولية المعتمدة للقياس والكود(ميكانيكا, كهرباء, حريق, صحى, معمارى)
ASHRAE, NFPA, ASTM, ANSI, ASME, IBC, IMC
Also including: 
International Building code
International Mechanical code
Energy Conservation code
Electrical Safety code


https://law.resource.org/pub/us/code/ibr/​


----------



## خالد عطا (3 مارس 2015)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الكبير ...............


----------

